# Anyone had a postcard from Tesco for an xbox one pre order? but no email yet....



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All, 

I pre ordered the xbox one a few months ago from tesco direct thinking it would be nice and simple.....

However after 4 calls to the helpdesk to find out what is going on it is clear they haven't trained the customer service people on the phones :devil:

According to tesco i should have had an email with steps in it saying what i need to do and most importantly a link to buy. 

I've got the post card but it just says see the email!!!!! 

Has anyone here had an email from tesco about the xbox one pre order?


If so what did it say? Did it had a link?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

Yep, got exactly the same and no email yet


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

grrrr..... well they said on the phone inorder to get it for day one you have to pay by 8th November.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

well i had my email... at last but i'd already placed the order as found the link  

role on the 22nd now


----------

